# Tutorial: Wallpaper Clock



## amitava82 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hopefully this is not a repost.

Wallpaper clock is  a Screenlet that shows a working clock wallpaper. Its really cool and pretty  Here is my desktop:

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/9827/screenshotnn7.th.png

What we need:
BTW, i'm gonna go Synaptic way. If you are CLI freak like some people on this forum, you know your way out.. 

Install these packages.
1. Screenlets
2. python-imaging-tk
3. python-feedparser (without this screenlets-manager does not start)
3. Get the wallpaper Clock screenlet from here
4. Download some clock wallpapers from www.vladstudio.com/wallpaperclock/

Now that you have everything ready, bring up Run dialog (Alt+F2) and type:

```
screenlets-manager
```
5. Click Install > Install Screenlet. Browse 'wallpaper Clock' screenlet and install it. Once installed, select it and click Launch/Add
6. You may wanna check "Show daemon in tray". Close the Daemon.
7. You will find a small clock icon on desktop. Right click it and select 'Install Wallpaper Clock'. Install the wallpaper clocks you have downloaded.
8. Now you can select your installed wallpapers by right clicking the clock icon and select 'Change wallpaper clock' > 'my wallpaper'.

 Some wallpapers do not work but most of them work. Hope you like it. I've added few more screenlets on my desktop that came along with screenlets package..


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 4, 2008)

^Nice tut.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 4, 2008)

will try this on my VMware, thanks


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 4, 2008)

Definitely looks cool . Im going to give this a try too !


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 4, 2008)

Offtopic:

Dude, hows SAP GUI under *nix? Does it eat RAM the same way it does under windows?


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 4, 2008)

^^ Its SAP GUI 7.10 java client. And actually its bit faster than windows one..


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 4, 2008)

^Thanx.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 4, 2008)

Dude, one more quick question,
whats that showing the now playing window in the bottom-left corner,
part of listen(i think thats what you're using) or another screenlet?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

^exaile,I think 
@revan:good avataram

@amitava:install lm-sensors,hddtemp,computertemp/hardware-monitor/sensors-applet for hddtemps and proc/mobo temps!


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks similar to the Cairo clock...
will try it out..


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 4, 2008)

@rayraven: Yes its another screenlet. It plays preferred media player set from System >Preferences > Preferred applications. Mine is Rhythmbox. Sometimes I use Exaile too.

@praka123: There are couple of senor applets installed with the package. I tried once and removed. Those makes unnecessary clutter on the desktop..   Before this I tried conky and removed it..


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

^but u can add above applets to ur top/bottom gnome-panels!
hey guys!I saw one good video of compiz-fusion in Debian,almost all effects are shown  use it to spread the message to stop the spreading of u know what 

*youtube.com/watch?v=Y4wB3GUemVw


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 8, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> @rayraven: Yes its another screenlet. It plays preferred media player set from System >Preferences > Preferred applications. Mine is Rhythmbox. Sometimes I use Exaile too.



Does it work with MPD?

Btw, whats the CPU/Memory Usage of these?


----------



## Renny (Apr 16, 2008)

When I try to run "screenlets-manager" I get a message saying:-

"Could not open location "file:///screenlets-manager",

I've installed all the packages except the first one bcos I cud'nt fild "Screenlets" in Synaptic even after enabling all repos.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 16, 2008)

^Thats coz the Screenlets package isnt installed.
If its fine with , go from source.Its not that hard.

@prakash,
sorry, but i missed your post, Thanx 
Btwl , i hope to see a day, when you spell names correctly


----------

